# Songaila to be introduced as a Bull at Friday Press Conference



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the guy deserves his own thread, right?!!



> In a trade of the most unorthodox kind, the Kings rescinded their qualifying offer to restricted free-agent forward Darius Songaila on Wednesday and received good karma in return.
> 
> It can't shoot, can't rebound and can't dive for a loose ball the way Songaila can, but his agent insists it's the very sort of move that makes Geoff Petrie such a favorite in these circles.
> 
> ...




:rbanana:


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/13602910p-14443639c.html

registration site - i quoted the relevant bits


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*



mizenkay said:


> the guy deserves his own thread, right?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




songalia, othella, allen, davis, chandler, curry- 6 men deep at two positions... i don't get it.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*

Thanks. Obviously, unless he falls flat on his face, he'll opt out. If he shows a lot, the Bulls will still be one of the main teams in the running to sign him to a multi-year deal. Good deal for everyone it appears.

I can't wait.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*



jimmy said:


> songalia, othella, allen, davis, chandler, curry- 6 men deep at two positions... i don't get it.


There are 15 available spots on an NBA roster. That breaks down to three players for each of the five posiitions. Now three of those players will have to be on the reserve list, but that's true for every team. Odds are during a lot of the year, at least one of those guys above might be dealing with an injury. If not, maybe Allen takes some time on the list.

Also, a lot of our smaller players can play multiple positions. That would include Nocioni, Deng, Hinrich, Gordon and Pargo in short stretches, and Griffin if he returns.

And by the way, I'm not sure Eddy Curry is going to be playing for the Bulls next year. Are you?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*

All 6 are legitimate players who either start or expect to be the primary back-up. Songalia was a starter, Tyson should be a starter, Eddy was a starter, AD was a starter, Othella was a starter, Allen was a starter (i believe). Skiles did a great job last year but this time, the roster looks even deeper. It's a good thing, but there's a possibility it might backfire.


And I do think Eddy will play for the Bulls when the season starts.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> There are 15 available spots on an NBA roster. That breaks down to three players for each of the five posiitions. Now three of those players will have to be on the reserve list, but that's true for every team. Odds are during a lot of the year, at least one of those guys above might be dealing with an injury. If not, maybe Allen takes some time on the list.
> 
> Also, a lot of our smaller players can play multiple positions. That would include Nocioni, Deng, Hinrich, Gordon and Pargo in short stretches, and Griffin if he returns.
> 
> And by the way, I'm not sure Eddy Curry is going to be playing for the Bulls next year. Are you?



plus the fact that davis is riding on fumes at this point in his career, so i don't see him getting nearly the minutes he did last year, at least early on in the season. 

i think this is an outstanding pick-up for the bulls. 

and isn't it true there is no "injured list" this season? 

also, i think i _will_ call you davis miles songaila from now on!! or DMS.

:smilewink


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*



mizenkay said:


> plus the fact that davis is riding on fumes at this point in his career, so i don't see him getting nearly the minutes he did last year, at least early on in the season.
> 
> i think this is an outstanding pick-up for the bulls.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's not the injured list anymore, so we won't have to make up injuries like "strained hip flexor" when the player on the bench is fine. I think it's called the inactive list or something like that, and a team can still only have 12 players active for each game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ngaila,1,5036284.story?coll=chi-sportsnew-hed


_The team said Thursday that Songaila would join Malik Allen and Tyson Chandler at an informal press gathering Friday at the Berto Center. The funny thing about it is that the team hasn't announced any signing of Songaila, though one apparently is coming._


edit: the link is updated now. 

_Darius Songaila will be introduced as the newest member of the Bulls on Friday at the Berto Center, a team official said Thursday morning.

Songaila's agent, Mark Bartelstein, said the parties have reached an agreement and it could become official Thursday or Friday._


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*



jimmy said:


> All 6 are legitimate players who either start or expect to be the primary back-up. Songalia was a starter, Tyson should be a starter, Eddy was a starter, AD was a starter, Othella was a starter, Allen was a starter (i believe). Skiles did a great job last year but this time, the roster looks even deeper. It's a good thing, but there's a possibility it might backfire.
> 
> 
> And I do think Eddy will play for the Bulls when the season starts.


I think Davis and Allen will get VERY small minutes when the other 4 are healthy. Othella is content playing 15 min/game, but can play more if called upon. Our 3 main bigs will be Curry (28?), Chandler (34?), and Songaila (24?), IMO. And if one of them goes down, then we have plenty of depth to back them up. Pax is shielding the Bulls from what happened last season, when we found ourselves overwhelmed with key injuries. With the roster at 100%, I love the depth and talent.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*



> Several teams had expressed interest in Songaila, whose *gritty work ethic* will fit in well with the Bulls.


Boy, as if we didn't hear these words enough last year. We've got grit right down to the 15th spot on the roster this year! 

Arggggh!

"Take what ya can, and give nuthin' back!"

Go Bulls!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*

I knew all along Petrie wouldn't match as a "favor" to Darius. I never expected him to actually rescind the QO though. Kudos to Petrie! 

:banana:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*

FYI - Adam Fluck on top of things!  Bulls.com has Songaila on the front page already.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*

Great work, Paxson!!!!


----------



## canadianbullsfan07 (Sep 19, 2005)

Good signing for the Bulls. Can't wait to see how good Songaila can be with the rest of the team. My prediction is he meshes well with the core of the team, and may get at least 20-25 mpg. If he works out well enough, I wouldn't mind seeing him in a Bulls jersey in 2006-07, although it's a player option after his first year.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great news!

good pick for a good price!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

And we didn't give up Pike! (good or bad)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

canadianbullsfan07 said:


> Good signing for the Bulls. Can't wait to see how good Songaila can be with the rest of the team. My prediction is he meshes well with the core of the team, and may get at least 20-25 mpg. If he works out well enough, I wouldn't mind seeing him in a Bulls jersey in 2006-07, although it's a player option after his first year.


The player option is there for Songaila's protection, in case he gets injured or something. It's well-known that his market value is much higher than $2.2M. I speculate that Paxson has told him that pending a productive season, we plan on tapping into our cap room next summer to re-up him for market value. If he's playing 25 min/game, and averages about 10 & 6 in those minutes, I would think that's worth around $4-5M per season. I think it's a good plan; pretty low risk overall.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> It's well-known that his market value is much higher than $2.2M.


Not according to the "If Eddy and Tyson are so desirable and good, then where are their offers?" school of economics. That theory dictates that Darius's market value is, in fact, exactly $2.2M.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> And we didn't give up Pike! (good or bad)


Good?

I prefer _swell_.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Good?
> 
> I prefer _swell_.


Pike with his younger sisters!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*it's official...finally!* 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ngaila,1,5359375.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



_September 22, 2005, 9:54 PM CDT

Darius Songaila will be introduced Friday at the Berto Center as the newest member of the Bulls.

Agent Mark Bartelstein said Songaila and the Bulls have reached an agreement on a one-year deal with a player option for a second season.

Songaila, 27, already has been spotted working out at the Berto Center._


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *it's official...finally!*
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-050922bullssongaila,1,5359375.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> ...


The bolded part means we've quite possibly got $2.5M or so less cap room next year. I'm not sure I get that, but I think he's more likely than not worth it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Good luck to Darius. You guys will love his hustle. :cheers:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Horray for Pax!!! 

Horray for us!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp - Bartelstein on the circumstances that brought Songaila here:


> When free agency began July 1, Sacramento expected to match any offer sheet given to Songaila. But when Shareef Abdur-Rahim failed a physical with New Jersey, the Kings used their midlevel exception to snap up Abdur-Rahim. Suddenly, Songaila’s roster spot with Sacramento was gone, and most NBA teams already had spent their free-agent money.
> 
> “At that point, everybody was foaming at the mouth to get him,” said Mark Bartelstein, Songaila’s Chicago-based agent. “If he had been unrestricted, he would have at least gotten the full midlevel (worth $5 million). He would have gotten a $35 million (multi-year) contract). If we were going to go somewhere short term, we felt he should go to the best team and the best situation he could


.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Just an OT from the same DH article about Songaila:



> *Bartelstein said free-agent guard Jannero Pargo will re-sign with the Bulls next week unless a significant offer comes his way in the next few days* .


Little news , but still good to hear (for me at least) , he played well for us when given minutes.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

More details from the Sun-Times: http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull23.html, including this:




> Once I was able to get Geoff to rescind the qualifying offer, I had probably 16 or 17 teams that were dying to get the guy,'' Bartelstein said. "But since everybody had already used up their money, the best deal I could have gotten Darius was probably in the low $3 million range. But we took the Bulls' deal because we think it's a perfect fit, perfect system and perfect coach [Scott Skiles] for him


.''


and this:



> Bartelstein said the Songaila signing shows how much more attractive the Bulls -- under the direction of Paxson and Skiles -- have become for free agents


.

Plus repeat news of the Warriors "internal" talk on Curry and Pargo's situation.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Good?
> 
> I prefer _swell_.



Kind of gives me a cyber cold spoon for m'mongrel when I used to fantasize about the quality of skanks on the road that are available to 36 year old pom pom waving, one knee kneeling opposite hand pumping the hardwood 12th men cheerleaders in the NBA 

Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikeee!!!! You go guy .


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Here is what's going on with Songaila*



jimmy said:


> songalia, othella, allen, davis, chandler, curry- 6 men deep at two positions... i don't get it.


It's called competition, my friend, competition!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Kind of gives me a cyber cold spoon for m'mongrel when I used to fantasize about the quality of skanks on the road that are available to 36 year old pom pom waving, one knee kneeling opposite hand pumping the hardwood 12th men cheerleaders in the NBA
> 
> Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikeee!!!! You go guy .


:eek8: 
:rotf:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Remember when we were the runner-up for Brian Grant's services? Looks like that worked out for the best. If we spent our $2.2M on Grant, we wouldn't have Songaila on board who is by far the better of the two.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Not according to the "If Eddy and Tyson are so desirable and good, then where are their offers?" school of economics. That theory dictates that Darius's market value is, in fact, exactly $2.2M.


Speaking about the new school of economics in todays NBA, if SAR is only worth the MLE, 2.2 large is not a terrible wage to be forced to endure for Songalia. 

"You cant always get what you want
but 
you try sometimes to get what you need"


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/songaila_050923.html










_September 23, 2005 – The Chicago Bulls announced today the signing of free agent forward Darius Songaila (pronounced sun-GUY-la). Per team policy, terms of the contract were not disclosed.

“This is a very significant signing for us and we are extremely excited to add Darius to our roster,” said Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations John Paxson.

“He is the type of player and person we desire and his level of skill will strengthen our already solid front line.”_


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Meanwhile, a pandemonium of pure joy has broken out at the United Center.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Meanwhile, a pandemonium of pure joy has broken out at the United Center.


Wow! What are all those people doing at the UC in the middle of the day on a Friday? Weird.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Wow! What are all those people doing at the UC in the middle of the day on a Friday? Weird.


I'm equally surprised at the high-quality work that Pax and Uncle Jerry put into making the banner.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

OK signing.

Seems like a hustle guy that rebounds at about the same rate as Curry and can hit a jumper while accomplishing little on the inside.

Better than a poke in the eye. 

I wonder if it does anything to shore up the weaknesses exposed in the Wizards series, given that we seem to be on the bye-bye Curry path.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Better than a poke in the eye.


And the hits just keep on comin'. :boxing:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I'm equally surprised at the high-quality work that Pax and Uncle Jerry put into making the banner.



:laugh:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I wonder if it does anything to shore up the weaknesses exposed in the Wizards series


I say yes. He is a big dude that can play. I would have like to have him in there banging with Eton Thomas.

p.s. I will laugh if someone takes the bait and tells you that Songalia is a great rebounder for 6'8" but Curry is aweful for 7'0".


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> The bolded part means we've quite possibly got $2.5M or so less cap room next year. I'm not sure I get that, but I think he's more likely than not worth it.


I am not worried about the $2.6M. I am worried about how much money Pax told him he is likely to get from the Bulls if he has a nice season with us next year. Do you think it's as much as $6M? That would be a MAJOR dent in our cap.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> I am not worried about the $2.6M. I am worried about how much money Pax told him he is likely to get from the Bulls if he has a nice season with us next year. Do you think it's as much as $6M? That would be a MAJOR dent in our cap.


That's a concern I have as well. Songaila is worth a contract right near the mid-level exception IMO (preferably in the $4M range), but probably nothing more than that. I'm expecting a stat line of 25 min/game, and about 10 ppg, 6 reb, 2 assists. If that turns out about right, would another team offer more than $5M to pry him away from us? At least we have the distinct advantage of him really wanting to be in Chicago.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/songaila_050923.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His brother , Cumov , ( pronounced COM of ) is an explosive shooter

No as talented as Darius he has been the sole hand in his own development


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> OK signing.
> 
> Seems like a hustle guy that rebounds at about the same rate as Curry and can hit a jumper while accomplishing little on the inside.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest thing he provides is just overall efficiency.

His FG% is nearly 53%. With a FT% of nearly 85%, he ranks right up there with Gordon and Pike as guys who are nearly automatic at the line, which could be extremely valuable when we're holding a tight lead late in games. His assist-per-turnover ratio is pretty close to 2:1, which is great for a big man. He doesn't make many mistakes, which could go a long way for a mistake-laden Bulls team (we were #1 in turnovers most of last season).


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> His brother , Cumov , ( pronounced COM of ) is an explosive shooter
> 
> No as talented as Darius he has been the sole hand in his own development


 yikes. abe had to go there.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

His last name is pronaounced SON-GUY-LA. I am lithuanian, so I know it exact.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

eclipsed in the eddy curry saga was the reason the press conference was scheduled in the first place.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp

second video link.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Retroactive.

Jib is awesome.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Darius Songaila will be on "Chicago Tribune Live" on Comcast SportsNet today at 5:30 if anyone can tear themselves away from the eddy drama for a few minutes.

:smilewink


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/songaila_050923.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Isn't that Steve Kerr's body?


----------

